
Our data suggest people keep listening to podcasts even if they’re very long - robertwiblin
https://medium.com/@robertwiblin/our-data-suggests-people-keep-listening-to-podcasts-even-if-theyre-very-long-483dcfc77c02
======
apotatopot
Why wouldn't they? If we come up with extra content for an episode and it runs
long, I always feel like its bonus content, something special.

This is sort of an inherent feature in podcasts, though, to be paused and
played later, or binged through all at once at work or whatever.

